# Recommendation on a silent, quick-open handgun safe?



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

The thread about where you keep your gun jogged my memory about an issue I've been meaning to address for a while...I have children so my guns are locked up and useless at all times, however I've been meaning to purchase one of those finger pad combo quick open handgun safes (the kind you can open in the dark and not have to see what you're doing) to attach to our bedframe for quick access...I bought one once but there was a loud "beep" that couldn't be turned off at every punch on the combo pad, which I look at as defeating the purpose if there is a BG sneaking thru the house. So I was wondering what model someone might recommend...I don't want to spend a pile of money for biometric retinal scanning DNA fingerprint verification, just something that is simple and cost effective that doesn't go BEEP BEEP BEEP BEEP in the night :mrgreen:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

I don't know of a model off hand, but I do know of quite a few people on some of the other forums I belong to that have just cut the wire from the board to the little speaker making whatever safe they have silent.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

*suggestion*

check out www.galls.com they have several differnt types of safe storage systems.


----------



## michael t (Jan 26, 2006)

Teach children not to touch My father taught my brothers and sister and I've taught my 5 kids you don't touch. I have always kept a pistol next to bed loaded. If your worried get a S&W auto they have a mag safety remove mag gun harmless Insert and ready to rock. You won't do safe in time of stress . Or leave mag out and load and rack.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

duct tape and a cigar box?

:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Destro (May 9, 2006)

I have one of these and really like it it makes a snap sound when opened (the spring loaded door) but it is much quicker than the keypad one I have also.

http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/pod/standard-pod-wrapped.jsp?_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/catalog/pod-link.jsp_A&_DAV=MainCatcat20712&rid=&indexId=cat20799&navAction=push&navCount=1&parentType=index&parentId=cat20799&id=0022175

Also, no matter how hard you try you cannot keep a little child out of everything all the time so I would much rather be safe than at a child's funeral....


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Destro said:


> I have one of these and really like it it makes a snap sound when opened (the spring loaded door) but it is much quicker than the keypad one I have also.
> 
> http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/pod/standard-pod-wrapped.jsp?_DARGS=/cabelas/en/common/catalog/pod-link.jsp_A&_DAV=MainCatcat20712&rid=&indexId=cat20799&navAction=push&navCount=1&parentType=index&parentId=cat20799&id=0022175
> 
> Also, no matter how hard you try you cannot keep a little child out of everything all the time so I would much rather be safe than at a child's funeral....


That is pretty kewl. Just pretty expensive


----------



## Destro (May 9, 2006)

Well I look at it like what are my kids worth and how can I still have quick access, I do usually leave it open at night and just close it in the morning when I hit the alarm. I also have a 4 digit one like this one http://cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/pod/standard-pod-wrapped.jsp?rid=&indexId=cat20799&navAction=push&navCount=1&cmCat=MainCatcat20712&parentType=index&parentId=cat20799&id=0005562

but it is much slower when you have sleep in your eye's. The only thing I do not like about the fingerprint one I have is some times it seems slow to read (mabey 10-15 seconds). I need to re-program it for only one of my finger prints, but do it 16 different times with the same finger I called the company and they advised me that should speed up the read/compare time.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

I've looked at those before (the fingerprint scan ones), undoubtedly the best...however, being a man on a tight firearms allowance, I don't think I can be spending a bunch on one right now. HOWEVER, I plan on going BUCK-WILD with the next tax return...so that might be a possibility :mrgreen: :smt067

Right now I'm trying to figure out if I can disable the speaker on the one I saw at Gander Mountain.


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

I would highly recommend a safe from this company http://www.handgunsafe.com/
These are made from thicker steel than the quick access types. Also the simplex lock works great and has no electronics to go out at the wrong time.


----------

